# LIS Chariot finished!



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

I've built a lot of models in my lifetime, and this is one of my favorites! It also is one of the most jinxed builds I have ever done! I had to get parts replaced, killed parts, lost parts, messed up paint, wired, unwired, whew! Many thanks to Angela at Moebius once again for keeping me in replacement parts. Also to Lou Dalmaso for the ongoing inspiration and visitation to his Chariot build posts a zillion times, as well as the rest of you who have actually finished one of these! Hats off to Drew for the great figures! Gill at JAI for the photoetch and headlight kit, really nice stuff to work with! Simon Mercs, fellow high school art menace and now inspiration as well! His work is incredible! It's not perfect, but I love it just the same! View on!


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

A few more pictures....


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Still more pictures.....


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

That is very impressive!!


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Tim,
Thanks for posting pics of the build-up Nice to see someone building kits not just discussing them to death!

Dave


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Top Notch Work, my friend! 

it takes a brave man to paint the eyes! The "explosives" label is a wonderful touch. 

Now see, that wasn't such a chore, now was it?

so what's next?


----------



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

Very Nice,:thumbsup: you have done a super job, thanks for sharing your work.:wave:


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Great job, Tim. I love the little in-jokes: "Bloop On Board" "I'd rather be flying the J-2." Nice touch. :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

OMG That is sweet!!!


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Tim that is a most excellent job :thumbsup: and I too love the little in jokes 

Cheers,

Alec. :wave:


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

Great　looks！


----------



## sgariepy (Jun 20, 2003)

Splendid. Love the humor.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Fantastic work Tim! I've been reading of your woes during this build with interest and sympathy. You must be deeply satisfied to have such a superb result.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Tim,
One more sign for you


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Great Work, there, Tim!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I love it! Thanks for the pics! Great jokes........


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Lou, that's hilarious! Good one! 

Thanks for the kind comments guys! Makes me feel like al my hard work was certainly worth it! I love the kit anyways, no matter how much I struggled!


----------



## GForceSS (Feb 2, 2009)

You did a fantastic job! Its looks ready for a short spoof of LIS on Robot Chicken!


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Awesome build! :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Tim Nolan said:


> Lou, that's hilarious! Good one!
> 
> Thanks for the kind comments guys! *Makes me feel like al my hard work was certainly worth it! * I love the kit anyways, no matter how much I struggled!



Indeed it was - Your chariot looks fantastic! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Larva (Jun 8, 2005)

Needs several candy wrappers, empty water bottles, dirty socks, and the odd apple core strewn randomly about the floor. Then it would accurately resemble a real American family on their alien planet road trip.


----------

